# Oliva



## Lisdelsol (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi,

We are currently in the process of purchasing a property in Oliva.
We were due to move in September but as with paperwork we have been delayed.
We have 7 year old daughter who will be going to a state school. 
Does anyone have any recommendations or even better personal experiance with english children attending any of the schools? My husband and I can "get by" at the moment with Spanish but worried about communicating with the school.
Our daughter has ADHD and on medication for this (you would never know as she is very well behaved) and needs to have some medication while at school - would this be a problem?
Our solicitor said the town hall chooses the school? is this correct, if so due to the location of the property she would have to go to a school further away than at least a couple closer to us. 
Any info would be very much appreciated
Lis xx


----------

